# Using the zipper on R10



## richr69 (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok, I made the necessary changes to the PROM for the R10. I created the zipper cd rom, with the only change to specify the console on the bootpage to 1 for the R10. The zipper ran to completion. I connected the Airlink 101 ethernet to usb, but I get no LED lights on. I connected to my network router and nothing. When I connect my serial connection, I see the Tivo boot, but I don't see anything related to ethernet. The Tivo works fine, I just can not complete the zippering i.e. can not access using ethernet.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Which version of the zipper did you use? Check to see if the backported drivers were installed - there will be a /lib/modules/backup-orig directory if they were.


----------



## richr69 (Aug 9, 2005)

The zipper version I used is 1.7b (Aug 21, 2006). I still need to check if the backported drivers were installed as you indicated.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The other issue could be the usb.map file in /etc/hotplug. See if you can pull that file off and post it here. My r10 is temporarily out of commission.


----------



## richr69 (Aug 9, 2005)

I checked the /lib/modules/backups-orig and it exists with the backed up files. I also checked the usb.map file and it contains the following 2 lines associated with the ax8817x section:

product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB

Any other ideas?? Thanks for your help by the way rbautch.


----------



## richr69 (Aug 9, 2005)

rbautch,

I did a little digging, and I found out that the backported drivers exist for the Gen04 and Series2. Since the R10 is a Gen04, does the zipper (version 1.7) have the Series2 or Gen04 backported drivers?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

richr69 said:


> rbautch,
> 
> I did a little digging, and I found out that the backported drivers exist for the Gen04 and Series2. Since the R10 is a Gen04, does the zipper (version 1.7) have the Series2 or Gen04 backported drivers?


It has the drivers for both, but does not have the smarts to figure out what kind of tivo you have. However the Zipper 2.0 does. If you use the Zipper 2.0, it may work on your R10 without any modification at all.


----------



## richr69 (Aug 9, 2005)

rbautch,

I was looking at the 2.0 zipper.sh script. It still appears that "drivers2.4.20.tgz" is still being used i.e. series2. So there does not appear to be a check to see which drivers to load. I think I know how to get around this, but I wanted to confirm with you.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

rbautch said:


> It has the drivers for both, but does not have the smarts to figure out what kind of tivo you have. However the Zipper 2.0 does. If you use the Zipper 2.0, it may work on your R10 without any modification at all.


...are you saying that Zipper 2.0 may work on an R10 without doing the hardware hack...or do you mean the OP's machine since he's done it already?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The latter.


----------

